# RESCUE: WI (Resolved!)



## Maureen Las (Dec 6, 2006)

We got a surrender at the shelter a couplemonths ago of a New Zealand White male bunny who had been bought to befed to an 11 foot boa. He was the most frightened rabbit that I haveever seen...the kind that could break their own bones from beingstartled. Anyway we got him neutered and he went to Petco, had a coupleof applications that didn't go through and he seemed to get worse beingat Petco so we brought himback to the shelter. At the shelter most ofthe staff are not into rabbits. Apparently some of them have hadtrouble getting him out of his cage when they clean (they say he growlsand stomps but I have never seen this)...so of course the word is isthat if we can't get him into Dane County humane society (they take ourrabbits when they can) that he most likely will beeuthanized. We have not heard from Dane County yet but,needless to say, I am upset as he doesn't deserve to have a life likethis. This is the kind of rabbit that I would usually adopt but I havemy limit and don't have room for more. You can see him onwww.couleehumane.com. His nameis Abercrombie but I call him Bear. My shelter makes a person jumpthrough hoops to adopt even if the animal may be put down. They checkall veterinary history of present animals and past animals up to thepast 3 yrs. ..all dogs and cats of applicants have to be licensed(according to particular state), be current on distemper and rabies andthe rabbit has to live inside. The shelter is very strict and theapplicant must prove that they have been an excellent owner of theirpets. I am only telling you this because it makes it more difficult tobe interested. This rabbit would do great with anyone on RO because heis a special needs rabbit in terms of his emotional state..just afrightened boy. PM me if you are interested


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 6, 2006)

Here is a direct link to him...he's GORGEOUS.

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=7040946

I can't take him but I wish I could...

Peg


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks Peg for a direct link..he is gorgeous buthe is an unhappy boy. I just looked at the Dane county site and theyare full of rabbits. If they would only say they would eventually takehim I could probably talk Jim into letting me foster him. The problemis if I had to take himback to the shelter I couldn't handle it. Theyhaven't been euthanizing rabbits because of Petco and we had a lot ofsmall ones that got homes faster; I just feel really bad about him ashe has great potential. I saw a spark in him when I had him home afterhis neuter....he needs a lot of room as he is big.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 6, 2006)

He's beautiful! I've said it before and I'll say it again- I wish I had time/space for him!

I suppose the HRS is full. What about Soulmate RabbitRescue? It's a new one in Waukesha. I found itbecause they have buns posted on Petfinder.
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/WI253.html

Or maybe you could get the Milwaukee shelter to take him?It's a still kill shelter but it's supposed to be pretty good.
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/WI43.html

I'd be willing to help transport if needed. Best of luck!


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks Angela..I am trying Soulmates first (never heard of them) but that would be an ideal place. Thanks a lot.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 6, 2006)

He is a gorgeous rabbit and if I didn't haveTiny and Art would let me - I would consider him.....but I know Artwould shoot me at suggesting we get another rabbit.

But as I've looked at his photos - he's got a certain "something" abouthim - a spark in his eye or something - maybe the way he holds hishead? 

All I know is....I want him and I can tell he'd make an excellent heart bunny for someone...

Please keep us updated.

Peg
trying to figure out how she could sneak him in without Tiny and Art pitching a fit! :bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Dec 6, 2006)

What a gorgeous boy! I hope someone gives him a loving home.


Lookhow regal he is!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh man, I think if I was in that area I'd bebegging my parents to let me take him and try to rehabilitate him. Helooks like Spice and from what you said, he had the same issues Spiceused to have. I hate to hear about rabbits being put down for that,some rabbits just need time to grow out of that and to relax. I hopesomeone can take him.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 6, 2006)

Soulmates Rabbit Rescue already got back tome..they are full but are going to try to get him a foster homealthough it may take time..I called the shelter and to my horror theyhad him on the deathlist for today but have taken him offbecause of this. I just asked Jim if I could foster him until therescue could get him a foster home and Jim is downstairs spazzing outbecause I even asked. There is the possibility that Jim will feelguilty and say yes but right now he is making me feel like there issomething wrong with me for caring so much about these rabbits. Prayfor Abercrombie.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 6, 2006)

:inlove::cry2ray: ray:ray:FOR SWEET AMBERCROMBIE!! Good job Angieluv!


----------



## Haley (Dec 6, 2006)

Good work!

Sounds like you may have saved this bunny's life!

Let us know how it goes. Tell Jim you'll sign something saying thebunny will only stay for a few weeks or something. He's probably afraidyou'll fall in love and keep him 

Keep us posted! At least you bought him some more time.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 6, 2006)

I think with all the bunnies I've seen needinghelp, this is the one that I think I could have helped the most, and Iwould not have been able to say no to. 

I don't think he can be transported this far, but I sincerely hope arabbit person can at least foster him for long enough for him torealize life can be calm and happy. He should be free-run orat least in a big pen with lots of hidey spots in a room with somebodywho sits at the computer all day and talks to him. 

I hope he finds that. Even for awhile. 

sas


----------



## mambo101 (Dec 6, 2006)

Gosh, that is one good looking rabbit. I sure hope everything works out for him.ray:


----------



## naturestee (Dec 7, 2006)

Somebody slap me, cause my hubby won't!

I can foster him!!!

Only for a little while, unless of course Fey and Sprite fall inlove. Preferably through Soulmates, then pass him on to oneof their regular foster parents when they have space. 

His living conditions with me will be okay but not my ideal.He'll have to be in the basement in Loki's old dog crate, although I'llprobably be able to attach a pen to that. The cats can't getdown there so there's no worry about them scaring him. Iwon't be able to spend a whole lot of time with him, which is why I'dstill need to pass him on to Soulmates, but I should be able to workwith him a little bit.

Maureen, you have a pm!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh and Peg, you know what that spark is? He has the same look as Apollo.


----------



## JimD (Dec 7, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Oh and Peg, you know what that spark is? He hasthe same look as Apollo.




That's exactly what I was thinking!!!


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 7, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I can foster him!!!


Girl, you rock!

:bow


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm SO jealous.....I wanted him so badly. I was hoping to talk Art into letting me take him....

Do take lots and lots of photos of him.....

Peg*

naturestee wrote: *


> I can foster him!!!


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 7, 2006)

I just sent Angela a PM as I think we can get this worked out. I can't believe that she can foster him.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh man...that's it. He does!

Peg*

naturestee wrote: *


> Oh and Peg, you knowwhat that spark is? He has the same look as Apollo.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 7, 2006)

All right Angela! Can't wait to hear all about him and see pics! You're an angel. :bunnyangel:


----------



## Pipp (Dec 7, 2006)

:hug:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 7, 2006)

That's awesome naturstee, WTG!!

I wish I lived closer... I would've adopted him permanently. I have fallen head over heels for him. Living in Louisiana sucks!


----------



## Haley (Dec 7, 2006)

Angela you are an angel!!!

Let us know how it works out and we will want lots of pics. This isgreat because I think he really needs someone like you right now.Someone who knows enough about bunnies to give him the care andattention he needs.

Hurray!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh man naturestee, you are an angel! I had totake a break from studying to find out the news on this fellow and I'mglad to hear it. I expect lots of photos! I am such a suck for bigwhite rabbits (probably because I know they are often skipped overbecause of their color). And even if his living arrangements aren'tideal, at least he will have a safe place with fresh food and water anda clean place to live, it's better than nothing. Who knows, he may turnout to be a real sweety when he settles in!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention.... LOTS AND LOTS OF PHOTO'S PLEASE!


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 7, 2006)

I just PM'd Angela (who is probably sleeping)that everything is falling into place. The shelter has OK'd him goingto a foster home although they think that he is "territorial". SoulmateRabbit Rescue is impressed with Angela although the person doesn't goon RO. I invited her to join RO so that she would be able to see whatAngela does for this site. We just need to arrange transport...theshelter is giving me 7-10 days and Jim said he could stay here a fewdays as long as he is leaving. I think that Abercrombie has been saved.I saw him tonite at the shelter so he is still very much alive. I hopethat his name is chang:colors:ed soon as I hate the name.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 7, 2006)

What a great occasion for your 1200th post! :kiss:

It was so wonderful of you to make everybody aware ofthis big boy's plight! :thanks:



sas :hearts


----------



## cheryl (Dec 7, 2006)

You are just so wonderful Angieluv!

And Angela..you are mighty wonderful for even thinking about givingthis guy a temporary home.....gee..what are you going to do if you fallin love with the guy?


For the both of you :hug:



cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Dec 7, 2006)

Angieluv, did I tell you what I want to name him if he bonds with Fey and Sprite? Oberon, Lord of the Fairies!

Cheryl, I'm already in love. But I'm also (somewhat)practical. He'll go on to another home if I can't bond him,because it's not fair to him to live in my lonely basementforever. Hey, I fell in love with Tank but still sent her onher way. Although I did cry.

I hope Julie signs up. That would be awesome!


----------



## Spring (Dec 7, 2006)

:thud:My gosh! Someone pinch me! I am head overheals in absolute love with him! Like everyone else said, somethingabout him just makes you instantly in love with him!

Way to go NatureStee! I'll be waiting for many many many many pictures!

:heartbeat:


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 7, 2006)

I hope he lives up to everyones expectations.The person who took pictures of him got those good picturesof his brilliant whiteness against the sky. He is really a very unhappybunny sitting in that dog crate in the small room of the shelter. Ithink the staff are making him mean by throwing towels over his headetc. I'm so glad that Angela is taking him at least to try him out.When he was at my house after his neuter he did a few binkies andstarted to come alive but he hates the shelter.....by the way theshelter would not allow him to go to another shelter as they feel hehas shelter burnout. That is why he is so lucky to be going to a home.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 8, 2006)

I'd say it's very likely that the shelter peopleare adding to his agression if not causing it. I mean look at it fromhis eyes, if you had someone throw a towel over you everytime they camearound, wouldn't you be afraid too? Rabbits are like people -- they canbe passive or aggressive and the aggressive ones are the ones whoattack when they are frightened.

It's bunnies like him that make me wish I have the time and space tofoster a few bunnies that have issues because I hate to see rabbitslike this put down without really being given a chance. MaybeNaturestee can give him a new lease on life and he will find hisperfect home soon.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 8, 2006)

You're absolutely right..the shelter is making himworse. can't wait to get him out of there.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 9, 2006)

Just so you know what's going on, it looks likeI'll be getting him next Saturday, the 16th. I need to get towork on my basement!:shock:

Oh, and I'm definately renaming him Oberon. Angieluv reallywants his name changed, and I think a good, proud name might give him alittle pride. That, and I'm hoping he can be the Lord of theFairies here!:lol


----------



## Eve (Dec 9, 2006)

Angieluv and Naturestee, you are both suchincredible people. I admire you both so much for saving this beautifulboy.:hug2:

I am so happy heis going to get a second chance.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 9, 2006)

I was at the shelter today and told Oberon(Abercrombie) all about Angela. It really seems strange that thisterritorial rabbit is so sweet with me. He is very happy . closed hiseyes after eating parsley and when I left I think that he was dreamingabout his new and better life. Lucky bunny


----------



## naturestee (Dec 9, 2006)

Aww!:bunnyheart I bet he knows theother people don't like him at all. It doesn't sound likethey were treating him well. Loki didn't like the shelterworker either, probably because she scruffed him. Was thetowel thing to pick him up or just as "protection" when they opened hiscage for feeding and cleaning?

I'm coming for you, baby!


----------



## Spring (Dec 9, 2006)

:rofl:That is so clever! Lord of the fairies .

I can't wait! I have a good feeling about this..


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 9, 2006)

the towel thing was to pick him up...like theydo on Animal Planet with a wild animalsometimes..reallyprimitiveI'll get himout of theremid-weekand keep him here a couple days before Sat.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm so glad he's getting adopted by someone....Ijust adore him and tried my hardest to talk Art into letting me havehim. He probably would have relented if I'd asked again on Christmasmorning.

Peg


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 9, 2006)

Julie here of Soulmate RabbitRescue. I can't thank you guys enough for tempfostering Oberon and getting him out of the shelter. It'sinspiration to peruse the fan mail Oberon/Abercrombie has alreadycollected! With numerous foster-minded errandsgetting done today, and rescue efforts on our agenda whenever/whereverwe can possibly help, Mr. Lord of the Fairies WILL truly experienceLove for the Christmas season.Naturestee: I'll be scouting for prospective foster homes inthe network should yoursweetheartsnot fall in lovewith himor think he's the right forevergentleman. SRR has been able to help save severalfrom death-row status in the past few months. Thenetwork of rescue parents is building, even if a short-term stay isinitially planned. ... All of ours sendlove, be back as time allows...


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 9, 2006)

Julie...You are the one we need tothank ;if Angela had not been so quickly incorporated into your rescuehe would not have been allowed to go. I have never had such a quick andcaring response from any rescue I have attempted to contact. Thank youso much for everything you do for rabbits and especially what you havedone for Oberon(Abercrombie), Angela and me (maureen)..whocould not stand by while a great rabbit was being so misunderstood byour shelter. I hope that you stick aroung RO as we a great bunch ofrabbit lovers... Maureen


----------



## naturestee (Dec 10, 2006)

Julie, we could not have done this without you and SRR. You are doing great work!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 11, 2006)

I just have to say thank you Julie, this guy hasreally caught my eye and I'm so glad you could help one of our membersstep in and save this boy. I think you all deserve a hand for what youare doing for these bunnies.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 12, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote:*


> I think you all deserve a hand for what you aredoing for these bunnies.


:great:


----------



## naturestee (Dec 14, 2006)

Update: Maureen has Oberon at her house! :happydance

Only a few more days now till I get him.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 14, 2006)

naturestee did not tell all of you that theshelter almost wouldn't hand him over..were going to puthimin in a classroom of 5th graders (can you believe that).We had a suspense filled 48 hrs. and the result of all ofitis that when I picked up Oberon I also told everyone that Iwould not be coming back for several months. I need a break from thatplace as I cannot make any decisions even if they are based onknowledge. Anyway Oberon is doing fine, kind of quietand Ican't see anything problematic about him . Angela gets him Sat. andthen the pictures can begin


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 15, 2006)

Oberon/Abercrombie is all sprawled out on thefloor in a pile of hay just "chillin." It has taken him about half aday to relax here. This bunny has great potential . He will be meetingAngela on Sat. at 1pm and is all excited about it.:happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit:


----------



## Haley (Dec 15, 2006)

Thats great news! Its so great that you guys were able pull this off!


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeh I know ..we're almost there:elephant:


----------



## cheryl (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to go Angiluv! you got the bunny out of there!

At least he is in safe hands now,great job!



cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Dec 15, 2006)

Psst. Oberon. Want a peek at your new pen?







It's about 4x5 grids, so 56" x 70." 

See you tomorrow! :jumpforjoy:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 15, 2006)

That looks cool Angela! I cannot wait for pics!! You must be soooo excited.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 15, 2006)

WoW!!! I'm impressed


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 15, 2006)

Tomorrow cannot come soon enough!!!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey, veryroomie! 

I've got my three temps in a pen in the living room, they were allfreaked out when they got here, right up until I grabbed a couple ofbig boxes, and cuta couple of holes in them fortwohidey box set ups.They relaxedimmediately! It's not that they used them, they just reallyliked the idea they were there. Especially the one with thetwo little entrances. (The other one just has three sides andthe roofintact).

I think I first got that idea from you! Wasn't it you guyswhobuilt an awesome fort from pop canboxes? The pop can boxes are obviouslyadwarfish thing, but amazingly inventive!

Looking forward to a blow-by-blow! 

sas


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 15, 2006)

That pen looks awesome! He's going to be so happy. I cannot wait for pictures.

Pipp, pop boxes are definitely a dwarf thing. I gave some to my bondedpair thinking Zoey could play in them.... Mocha got his front endstuck.:laugh:


----------



## naturestee (Dec 15, 2006)

Yup, we had the pop box maze and other box fortsand such using them. I'll be leaving Oberon's carrier in thepen too, because it's the only thing that will be familiar to him andhe can hide in it.

My Mocha is the same way as Dawn's rabbits- she needs severalboxes/hiding places before she feels comfortable. But thenshe's usually not in them, she just needs them there in case ofemergency or something.

Less than a day to wait!


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 15, 2006)

We're getting all set for the big trip. Oberonis not noise shy( normal household noise)anymore and is nothiding. He is lying along the side of the pen all sprawled out and letJim pet him. He isn't freaky or spazzy at all like he was at theshelter. I can't wait to meet Angela !!!! See you tomorrowAngela!!!!:elephant:


----------



## Pipp (Dec 15, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote:*


> Pipp, pop boxes are definitely a dwarf thing. I gave some tomy bonded pair thinking Zoey could play in them.... Mocha got his frontend stuck.


I really wish Pipp hadn't eaten the camera cable!  

The trick seems to be the second entrance, they reallylikethat, soI made a littleonethat littleZeke can zip through prettyeasily, butit's too small for the other buns -- althoughwatching them trying to squeeze through has beenhilarious!Wildfire managed it, but it must havebeen uncomfortable, she hasn't tried it again!PoorBaxter can barely gethis head through, but hetried!

(I'll have to update Pipp's thread or maybeDawn's before I get back to work). 

Will still be watching for Oberon stories! (He's such a lucky bunny!!) 

sas


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 15, 2006)

Zoey prefers ones that are only open at one end to be honest, she likes to make her own exit. 

But seriously, you know how funny it is to watch a rabbit attempting tohop on only his back feet with a box stuck on his head? Of all thetimes to not have my camera.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 16, 2006)

Darry has to make her own exit too, and I thinkRadar. And FTR, Darry's the only one who ever consideredtheir hutch/pen/cage their home, the others think it's jail. 

Curious to see how much Oberon weighs and how big he looks.That's what made be think of the whole thing -- imagining Oberon in thebox (obviously there as a chew toy)in the pic! 

And soon we'll have wrist band camera -- lift and click! Especially handy in the quick-as-a-bunny world.  

sas


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 16, 2006)

Oberon will be loving the pen you built for him! Looks fabulous, naturestee. 

It is so awesome to hear his transformation from shelter withdrawal tobeing in your kitchen angieluv. Both of you are givin' himthe space and exercise and love he so desperatelyneeds. I'll be anxious to hear more when timepermits. Head strokes and gentle kisses toOberon. Julie


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who PM'd and also postedmore uplifting words and encouragement for Oberon.

I'm smiling from the other side of the monitor,Soulmate Julie


----------



## cheryl (Dec 16, 2006)

Ohh Oberon should be with Angela now! 

ahh now we just have to wait for pictures



Maureen..you deserve that well earned break,you have done so much forthose bunnies that you are such an angel..but sometimes even angelsneed a break 

Oberon sure is one lucky guy 

Big hugs for all you do Maureen :hug:



cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Dec 16, 2006)

LOL Cheryl! We're on a different timeschedule than you. I leave in about 3 hours, then it's a 3hour drive to meet Maureen. I should be back around 4 pm (forme).

Soooooooo excited! :bunnydance:


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 16, 2006)

Angela has him as I am already home. She didalmost the whole drive. She is as sweet and nice in person as on RO.Oberon was extremely frightened being in the carrier so she didn't meethim at his best. He was on a bed of hay huddled in the back. I wouldhave felt bad about saying goodbye...however he is going to a muchnicer set-up than I have here.Angela got to meet Jim who washis crabby self and I didn't get to spend much time there as he wantedto leave right away. Anyway I hope that she gets home OK and she willpost but not take pictures until tomorrow as she doesn't want to scarehim with a flash. Lets hope it works out ILOVE YOU OBERON:heart::missyou Thank youANGELA AND JULIE


----------



## naturestee (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm hooooommmmmmeeeee!!!!!!!!!

Oberon is doing well. He's veryscared of the car while it's moving. It always amazes me athow small a rabbit can squish down when he's scared. Butwe've only been home for five minutes and he's started to explore hispen already. He's spooked when we move, but hey it's been ascary day. He is very pretty though. He looks likehe's about the same size as Tank was, so maybe around 9 lbs?

Maureen, by the time I was done with my lunch Oberon had calmed down alot. I think he was drinking from the water bottle when Iwent back to the car and he had pushed all his hay around. Soat least he got a break in there.

Anyway, I'm off to take a nap. Long drives make mesleepy. Pics in the morning when he has a chance to settle in!

:bed:


----------



## cheryl (Dec 16, 2006)

Ohh Oberon sure is one lucky bunny!

Thanks to you two guys,Maureen and Angela 

You both have given this bunny a new start in life

Hehe,you guys rock..this bunny world!



Angels in disguise :hug:



cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Dec 16, 2006)

Hehe,yeah i realize that,but it was late atnight here,so i thought it might have been your day time or something,ithink i just got a little over excited for you Angela 



cheryl


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm glad he's home now ..it won't take him longto get comfy. He was terrified of the carmoving.SO.......................we rock the bunny world ..WOWTHANKS!!!


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 16, 2006)

Cheryl...read the post under Big neutered HAPPY Zealand white..he is already with Angela


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 16, 2006)

You guys DO rock the bunny world!!What would buns do without you? It makes me so happy to knowthat you care so much for these creatures as I do.

This was just a miracle for this sweet guy with a new start to see what the good life is like.


----------



## cheryl (Dec 16, 2006)

Oberon will never know just how lucky he was when two very special people stepped into his life 

you guys are just so wonderful 



cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Dec 16, 2006)

Update: He's settling in prettywell. There are poops everywhere and he ate the veggies I putin. I got him to eat some parsley and cilantro out of myhand, although he was a little unsure at first. And then hebinkied away into the litterbox!

:jumpingbunny:


----------



## cheryl (Dec 16, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:* And then he binkied away into the litterbox!



Aww he sounds so adorable!



cheryl


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 16, 2006)

Is he using the litterbox???? I hope so . Sounds like he is fine...never ate cilantro and parsley out of MY hand


----------



## naturestee (Dec 16, 2006)

He's using the litterbox, but there's some poopscattered around the pen too. Not surprising considering howscared he was in the car, and for several hours.

I was just petting him. He's a sweetie! And when Istopped he pushed his head forward to get petted some more.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 17, 2006)

I think that he really likes you ...I hope theother bunsin the house like him. .......can you believe thatthis is the rabbit that had tohave a towel thrown overhimtoget him out of his cage (by thestaff not me) at the shelter? What a bunch of idiots !


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 17, 2006)

YAY! OBERON IS HOME!:bunnydance:

I cannot wait to see pictures. This is one lucky guy and it sounds likehe definitely deserved a second chance. All I've heard is good abouthim, I can't believe he was ever agressive to anyone!

Thank you so much Naturestee for rescuing the big fellow. I'm not surewhat all these needy bunnies would do without people like you.:hug:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh and THANK YOU angieluv for bringing this guyto everyone's attention and helping to find him a great home (even ifit is temporary). You saved a bunny's life and you should be proud ofthat.

(Now lets just watch as Oberon falls head over heals for Naturestee's bunnies and she has to keep him!)


----------



## naturestee (Dec 17, 2006)

And now he has his own blog!
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17530&amp;forum_id=6

Respond there, please.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 17, 2006)

And now he has his own blog!
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17530&amp;forum_id=6

Respond there, please.


----------

